# Externe Bibliothek in einer Webapplikation



## Chuqa (29. Mrz 2006)

Aloha allerseits,

ich habe eine Webapplikation geschrieben, die unter anderem auf eine PostgreSQL-DB zugreift. Dazu wird ein Treiber geladen mit
	
	
	
	





```
Class c = Class.forName("org.postgresql.Driver");
```
 Wenn ich die Webapplikation bei mir auf dem PC ausführe funktioniert alles super, versuche ich es auf einem anderen PC zu starten, kommt an der Stelle, wo der Treiber geladen wird eine ClassNotFoundException. Ich habe auch versucht dir Datei in den lib-Ordner und "WEB-INF" zu verschieben, aber auch dann kommt der Fehler. Was muss ich tun, damit die Servlets die Treiber finden?

mfg chuqa


----------



## bronks (29. Mrz 2006)

Wenn der Treiber im WEB-INF/lib Deiner App steht, dann sollte das schon funktionieren.


----------



## Chuqa (29. Mrz 2006)

hmm das Problem ist nur, dass es eben nicht funktioniert

also ich habe ein jar-file (postgresql-8.2dev-500.jdbc3.jar) in das Verzeichnis lib gelegt. dieses jar-enthält unter anderem das paket org.postgresql mit der Driver.class, muss ich dort am Namen was ändern (jar-datei) oder wo hat der seine probleme?

mfg chuqa


----------



## Guest (29. Mrz 2006)

Hast Du auch die Variable CLASSPATH gesetzt?


----------



## Chuqa (29. Mrz 2006)

also als umgebungsvariable vom system ist der ordner des installierten jdk gesetzt. 

auf meinem pc, wo das ganze funktioniert ist eine version 1.4.x installiert. auf dem rechner, wo die applikation nicht läuft ist ein jdk 1.5.x installiert, aber daran wirds doch hoffentlich nicht liegen...


----------

